# Etisalat data not working for Canada samsung Mobile



## decentguy_sb_23

Hello there!!
I got this Samsung galaxy SII LTE mobile from Canada (roger's version) Unlocked. It's working fine for all sms & calls, but not for data with etisalat.

First time when I inserted SIM..it gave a message saying " you will soon receive etisalat settings, save it as your default settings" but, there was NO settings message after that. To my wonder i saw APN settings were already present(I guess they get installed automatically) which were correct as per conversation with etisalat customer support. One can also set these settings by *122*243# for me same cycle i get a message that i'll receive but there's no message after that.
I tried deleting...rebooting manually adding these settings, still no success.

Finally, I tried adding Du sim and it works fine for data, sms & calls. Conclusively there is no hardware problem. here too apn settings are installed automatically without our notification.
Can anyone help me for these, I was about to subscribe to etisalat data package. but , I am doubting if it doesn't work for pay as you go it won't work for subscription. Infact, I see Etisalat has started LTE which i want to test on my phone.


----------



## alabassi

Thank you very much. I got the same thing with my Samsung Galaxy S2 mobile. I bought it from UAE and when I tried to use my friend's sim card with a data plan from du it worked. I said thank you because you saved me formatting my mobile with all the trouble of building it again. I tried every thing, including communicating with etisalat and resetting my mobile, but every thing failed. I was about to format my mobile, but stopped doing so when I read your message. Thank you again. Please tell me if you solve this problem.


----------



## decentguy_sb_23

alabassi said:


> Thank you very much. I got the same thing with my Samsung Galaxy S2 mobile. I bought it from UAE and when I tried to use my friend's sim card with a data plan from du it worked. I said thank you because you saved me formatting my mobile with all the trouble of building it again. I tried every thing, including communicating with etisalat and resetting my mobile, but every thing failed. I was about to format my mobile, but stopped doing so when I read your message. Thank you again. Please tell me if you solve this problem.


Hi Alabbassi,
I tried downloading Onavo (data manager) from android market, restarted & shut off wi-fi and to my wonder i was able to connect to data to open google webpage, go through some other web applications.
Later, after that I am not able to connect to data again same problem. As i get time within next week i'll go to etisalat gallery with my phone and see what happens.
thanks for the company to the party...promise that if you try to figure it out then please post the solutions here.


----------

